# Uniform Question



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

I have some questions on how the canadain army dress and combat uniforms are.

Lets start at the top

1. Are ranks on both arms?
2. Are shoulder ranks for everyone (like the epalets with stripes on em)
3. Were are medals worn/shown
4. Were are special decorations like badges for marksmanship or something placed.

It would be nice if someone had some diagrams and stuff so I can look at them. Thanks


----------



## KevinB (6 Jul 2005)

I searched - but at home the DIN/DWAN searchin sucks - I will try again tomorrow iat work if no one has come up with what you want.

Short answer
1) DEU's for Sgt's and below yes - WO and above are on lower arm

2) NO

3) Left Breast above the pocket line

4) Marksmanship is not a special decoration - just a marksmnaship badge they are worn on the left lower arm for Sgt's and below (who qualify)  Decorations like the CiC Com and CDS com are worn on the left breast pocket


----------



## alan_li_13 (6 Jul 2005)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/page2_e.htm

I hope this helps with something. It doesn't say what goes where, but it has pretty colourful pictures.


----------



## bob the piper (6 Jul 2005)

Magma, I find it pretty hard to believe that you're a Sgt. and don't know how to wear the uniform. Around here they're pretty strict about not pretending to be someone you aren't. So, you should probably either fill out your profile  to back it up, or change your avatar.


----------



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

I didnt know you couldnt use those avatars if you were not in the army...

And no im not.



			
				aspiring officer said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/page2_e.htm
> 
> I hope this helps with something. It doesn't say what goes where, but it has pretty colourful pictures.



Its sorta ok but I know most of that stuff, looking more for a Diagram of what goes were.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jul 2005)

A copy of the Dress Instructions is stored in my website space:

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/CF_Dress_Instructions_CFP265.pdf

Be warned, it's a very large file - 17 Mb.


----------



## bob the piper (6 Jul 2005)

Magma said:
			
		

> I didnt know you couldnt use those avatars if you were not in the army...
> 
> And no im not.



You can use them, this site just prefers that you don't if you're not actually in that unit or have that rank.


----------



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

Thats one large informative PDF file thank you


----------



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

Bob said:
			
		

> You can use them, this site just prefers that you don't if you're not actually in that unit or have that rank.



well I shall change it to a medic one then since I have taken medical training


----------



## Donut (6 Jul 2005)

magma, what makes you think it would be any more appropriate to use a cap badge you're not entitled to instead of rank you're not entitled to?

Just because you've taken a first-aid course or two doesn't mean it's ok to advertise yourself as a CF Medical Technician.

DF


----------



## purple peguin (6 Jul 2005)

I have a question, howcome on some private/craftsman slip-on's some have no chevron and other have one? Is this to do with the qualifications?


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Jul 2005)

I have a suggestion for you, Magma: go to the army.ca Photo Gallery:  http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?album=Avatars;page=3 - about half way down, on page 3, you will find 'leafcan.gif' - that's a suitable Avatar for a civilian.

Some people take great pride in their badges and object when the uninitiated decide to adopt them.

There's nothing wrong with not being in the military and we will try to answer your questions but it helps if we all get off on the right foot.


----------



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

so lemme get this straight...we cant use avatars which have meaning military wise because we didnt earn them....so people get mad because you want to put one in your profile?

....really odd...How about this can I use a Scouts Canada Award Which I have earned would that be ok!


----------



## Fraser.g (6 Jul 2005)

You can use any avatar you wish as long as it is representative of your skill set and training. 

If you have earned your brownie baking badge in cubs and want to use it go for it but do not try to be something you are not. 
And you are not a MedTec and therefore do not have the right to display the cap badge.

GF


----------



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

not trying to be something im not...think this has been turned right around on me...I just wanted an avatar...didnt think it would this big of a problem if I wanted to put something up for it...


----------



## purple peguin (6 Jul 2005)

wow i am eating brownies, I also made them but do i have to be qualified?


----------



## paracowboy (6 Jul 2005)

magma,
we can be touchy about the use of badges, patches, and other shiny stuff that goes on our uniforms because we have had to earn them. We have sacrificed, sweated, wept, and bled to achieve those decals we wear. We have lost time with our families, and we have lost friends. Those nifty sew-ons mean a lot to us, so that's why you've received those friendly warnings. You haven't gotten a hard time yet, everyone has been very helpful to you.


----------



## 2 Cdo (6 Jul 2005)

Wearing something you are not entitled to is purposely misrepresenting yourself. There has, in the past, cases of military members wearing awards and decorations that they have not earned and they have paid the price for their indiscretions. A civilian passing him/herself off as something they are not just pisses troops off. Kinda like the idiots during the floods in Manitoba wearing any surplus army gear they could find to try and get free beers! :threat:


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

My favourites are the punks with the AIRBORNE t-shirts. I'd like to show them a small sampling of the pain those guys had to go through to get the t-shirt, grrrrrrr. :soldier:


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Jul 2005)

Don't be offended, Magma.  Many of us worked very, very hard for some of those badges.  To some of us they represent _family_ and all the things of which we are most proud.

I can still recall, approaching a half century after the fact, how my chest swelled with pride when I was accepted into my Regiment.  I was almost as proud, on other occasions, when I earned â â€œ and that's the key word â â€œ a new badge or as medal here and there: for technical and tactical skill and for leadership and responsibility, all the way up to the upper (but not top) levels of the officer corps.  But nothing ever came quite as close to being accepted, as the most junior private soldier, into my Regiment - and it is mine, Magma, after all these years, because even if I never did it as proud as I might have wished, it accepted me and made me part of the family.

Stay with us, Magma.  Read and learn and participate.  Some of us are a bit  busy, sometimes, and that makes us a bit abrupt â â€œ some people in these fora are posting from Afghanistan, after all.  Don't take offence, Magma, but please try not to give any either.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jul 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> wow i am eating brownies, I also made them but do i have to be qualified?



Is this really pertinent to the issue on hand?  :


----------



## Magma (6 Jul 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Is this really pertinent to the issue on hand?   :



Kinda...

Hows my avatar now...anyone upset about it...because its about the biggest achivment for me in scouts


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jul 2005)

Magma said:
			
		

> Kinda...
> 
> Hows my avatar now...anyone upset about it...because its about the biggest achivment for me in scouts



I don't see how....people were understandably upset that you chose something you did not earn. Its a form of impersonation and cheapens their accomplishments whether you meant it in that way or not that is how they felt. As for your new avatar its fine.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Jul 2005)

crap,

I hope Maradona does not apply to become a member anytime soon...

Either way I got dibs, I was here first

dileas

tess


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Jul 2005)

Magma said:
			
		

> Kinda...
> 
> Hows my avatar now...anyone upset about it...because its about the biggest achivment for me in scouts



And it's quite an achievement, too -- well done!


----------



## Chimo (16 Jul 2005)

Congrats, Chief Scout

Keep asking questions, its the only way to become better informed.


----------

